# Norton Tunnel, Leicestershire-Sept '12



## King Mongoose (Mar 18, 2013)

East Norton Tunnel(Also known as Hallaton Tunnel) is, like my previous two tunnels, is on the Great Northern Line and the London North Western Railway on the Market Harborough to Bottesford Stretch. South of East Norton and North of Hallaton, heading north from Hallaton on the line, when it was open, the 13 arch East Norton Viaduct followed East Norton Station. Unfortunately it was demolished in 2001 for safety reasons. Hallaton/East Norton Tunnel was opened in 15th December 1879 and closed to all traffic in 7th December 1952 but there was a special service running in 1953. When we got there we saw a rucksack on the ground and heard voices towards the tunnel. When we got to the portal we heard the voices coming from where we saw the bag and assumed it was other urban explorers. The tunnel is in better condition then the other tunnels I've been to in the past, but there is farming equipment stored in the north end of the tunnel. It is around 144 yards(131.6m) in length and southbound trains leaving the tunnel began the long descent into the Welland valley. This descent was once, around 1960, the scene of a runaway freight train which could have caused a serious accident had it not been for an alert signalman at the Welham Junction box who managed to stop a Northampton to Peterborough express on a collision course.

(1)






(2)





(3)





(4)





(5)





(6)





(7)





(8)





(9)





(10)





(11)





(12)





(13)





(15)





(16)





Cheers for looking​


----------



## alex76 (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice mate will have to have a look at these bad boys myself is very tricky lighting up these tunnels if your camera has long exposure you can get really good effects with light painting with a torch but defo good effort mate nice one


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cheers for those 3 reports enjoyed them.


----------



## King Mongoose (Mar 18, 2013)

alex76 said:


> Very nice mate will have to have a look at these bad boys myself is very tricky lighting up these tunnels if your camera has long exposure you can get really good effects with light painting with a torch but defo good effort mate nice one



These were done with my old camera, I'm working my way through my reports. The quality will improve, got a DSLR these days so I can use long exposure


----------

